# How much should you know of opposing views?



## Wayne (Mar 6, 2010)

Segue from the recent poll on attending religious services of Muslims.

Let's refine the question:

In order to effectively proclaim the Gospel, to what degree is it necessary, if at all, to know opposing viewpoints, systems, teachings, etc.?
Is it enough to know that all men are sinners and have need of the only Saviour?
Can you pick up what you need to know "on the fly" (i.e., during the encounter or time of witnessing)?
Can you quantify just how much you need to know of some other religion, in order to effectively witness the Gospel?
Do you need to study other systems for a day, a week, years?
Is the real need to establish a point of contact, irrespective of any knowledge of the other's views?
And is that best point of contact a sincere respect for the other person as a human being? Then is that what we really intend when we say that we need to study other systems, that at heart we need to convey some level of respect? Can't that be done some other way, other than by immersing oneself in foreign thought? (or if you prefer, tiptoeing briefly through the edge waters of any works-based religion?)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 6, 2010)

I vote for the following option...

PA065

...and all that it implies: called, trained, ordained.

AMR


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 6, 2010)

It is hard to separate several of the options. I would emphasize context while keeping Biblical knowledge & application as a prerequisite, and "on the fly" as a follow up once started in the field.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm still thinking this all through.

You have some interesting poll choices. The levels of consideration are helpful.

I'm leading toward, in ordinary situations, your option 1 being sufficient:

all men are sinners = our point of contact. That's enough.

For those called to office, or laymen called to serve more particularly, 

I might lean right in the middle:

You should know well the dominant religion in your region.

v.

"context driven" Sincere questions while witnessing establish rapport, show respect, open doors


----------



## Wayne (Mar 6, 2010)

Relevant in an interesting way, over on the Triablogue, there is currently posted a review of the new Alice in Wonderland movie. The reviewer makes an insightful point that pertains to our discussion here in a foundational way:



> Does this reflect the secularization of our own society–especially among the cultural elite? Put another way, I wonder if the previous interest in peoples and cultures other than our own doesn’t reflect a Christian outlook.
> 
> When you study the Bible you enter a vanished world. To be missionary you immerse yourself in a foreign culture.
> 
> Christianity is outward-looking. But with the loss of Christian vision, the social circle contracts. We retreat into our xenophobic cubicles.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 7, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Segue from the recent poll on attending religious services of Muslims.
> 
> Let's refine the question:
> 
> ...


 
It seems to me that the answer to this question lies largely in what one is called to and in what context one ministers. For example, my wife and I will be heading to the Middle East as missionaries in the next few years. Given that we will be surrounded by Muslim culture and people, it would be wise for us to really dedicate ourselves to understanding the people and their religion. For me specifically, that will probably mean doing some academic work in Islamics. However, nothing can replace personal interaction with Muslims.

However, let's say that we were to work with tribal Muslims who really represent "folk Islam" more than orthodox Islam. Time would probably be better spent interacting with the people than studying the Qur'an and Hadith in the university, as the people wouldn't reflect the orthodox teachings in many areas. Thus my point that context is important.

But as I said above, the answer depends on one's calling. It would be unreasonable to expect all believers with Muslim neighbors to get academic qualifications in the subject. But if one has Muslim neighbors and seeks to adequately witness, developing the personal relationship, listening, and asking questions in order to understand, and then going to the Scriptures to see how best to respond is probably how one should proceed. The degree to which one must understand a false view depends on context and calling, but one must surely know some a false view in order to know how to apply Scripture to that view.


----------

